# Fatties



## fr8dog (Jan 28, 2015)

Any answers to this. Has anyone ever used goetta instead of sausage? Just askin.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

It is your fatty and you can use what ever you want. I checked the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fr8dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Hot dog![emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Post some pic's as you go

Gary


----------



## fr8dog (Feb 9, 2015)

I will... When I get the nerve to try it[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## teamteke (Feb 9, 2015)

Goetta...I didn't think anybody but me and folks from Cincinnati knew what goetta was.


----------



## fr8dog (Feb 9, 2015)

Well... I'm from CVG too[emoji]128518[/emoji] Queen City Goetta.


----------



## trabba (Feb 10, 2015)

Never even thought to try it...but I just might have to. If you get to it before me, let me know how it goes. 

On a Cincinnati note...I did a Skyline fatty many years ago that turned out great!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 13, 2015)

What is it? Midwest boy.


----------



## fr8dog (Feb 13, 2015)

What's what...Dave?


----------



## dave17a (Feb 14, 2015)

fr8dog said:


> What's what...Dave?


goetta


----------



## fr8dog (Feb 14, 2015)

dave17a said:


> It's like sausage... but full good fat[emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128552[/emoji]
> goetta Cincinnati sausage.


----------

